# Usb con alimentacion externa



## caliban (Ene 29, 2009)

Necesito hacer una prueba ,en una placa de red wifi usb.El asunto es que tiende a desconectarse ( el dispositivo ,no el el enlace wifi) al principio luche con el firmware ,driver etc,Despues descubri que algun ruido eléctrico de linea ( eléctrica ) ,o variacion de tension ,me desconecta el dispositivo.Asumia en principio que tanto un buen estabilizador instalado ,como la misma fuente conmutada de la pc ,iban a ser filtro suficiente y parece que no.
La prueba que quiero realizar es  conectar el dispositivo solo con los dos cables de datos, desde el puerto usb, y alimentar la placa wifi con +5 v , dede una fuente inmune al ruido eléctrico o a los microcortes ,ej: una bateria de 12v y un  regulador tipo 7805 :
Hasta este punto no tengo problemas, como no conozco a fondo el funcionamiento   ni de la placa wifi ,ni del controlador de puerto usb, Quisiera saber si se me está pasando algo de largo ,o puedo dañar ,tanto el puerto ,como la placa de red.por la razon que fuera .Desde el hecho que no va a haber,necesariamente sincronicidad entre el arranque del puerto usb ,y la alimentacion del dispositivo .
Los +5v seran estables en funcion del regulador 7805 , y asegurandome la polaridad  ,en cuanto a tension y polaridad supongo es suficiente. la corriente de consumo no va a superar la que se especifican para cada puerto usb .
¡¿alguna sugerencia ? ¿ alguien ya realizo esto ? ¿ se me esta escapando algo ? 
Gracias por cualquier comentario o sugerencias


----------



## Tratante (Ene 31, 2009)

Asegurate que los +5 externos no se conecten a la terminal +5 del USB, solo debes conectar la terminal GND del USB a tu GND del equipo externo.

limita la corriente que fluye del USB a tu equipo y viceversa (resistencias en serie).

saludos !


----------



## caliban (Ene 31, 2009)

Gracias por la sugerencia. Absolutamente controlo la polaridad de los cables .Y en cuanto a la limitacion de corriente asumo que la placa de red tomara solo los miliamperes que use , Entiendo que los dos cables de datos ,son tension diferencial y que no manejan mucha corriente . Increiblemente encontre poca información en la web,mas que de los protocolos de usb básicos .
gracias nuevamente por tu interes !


----------

